
The Computer Failure Data Repository - mpiedrav
https://www.usenix.org/cfdr
======
exikyut
I'm sad this post hasn't really taken off.

I just grabbed the first listed Cray XT2 crashdump. I managed, just barely :),
to _not_ read the README file until I was done looking through everything
else.

The (apparent) root cause was determined after an engineer pulled a couple of
64-bit hex strings that were apparently the wrong magic values out of 310MB of
text. A definite case of having to know what you're looking for.

As for looking through dmesg et al, it vaguely reminds me of the PlayStation/2
developer system... but bigger, and with awesome networking and compute
instead of graphics.

Google isn't finding any hits for some of the XT2 kernel's boot-time text
strings :D

